# A Free Web Seminar On Home Beekeeping-It looks like some good topics. 7:30 PM EDT, tonight. Some real good topics in the coming months



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

(The link above is just an image, try the links below)

The At Home Beekeeping Series continues on Tuesday, Oct. 26. Dr. Keith Delaplane (UGA) will be with us to talk about pollinator partnerships among bee species. We hope you can join us for this free series at 6:30 PM CST via Zoom or Facebook live.



We’re offering beekeepers the chance to attend virtual meetings from the comfort of one’s own home using a computer or mobile device. Each event will bring participants up to date on timely beekeeping topics. Time for Q&A included.

Topics include:
• Oct. 26: Pollinating partnerships among bee species, with K. Delaplane (UGA)
• Nov. 30: Viruses of honey bees, with Alexandria Payne (TAMU)
• Jan. 25: The many facets of honey bee nutrition, with P. Chakrabarti (MSU)
• Feb. 22: Integrated Pest Management in the hive, with Cameron Jack (UFL)
• March 25: Methods for controlling Varroa that work, with Jennifer Berry (UGA)
•April 26: How to make great queens and avoid poor ones, with David Tarpy (NCSU)

Join via Zoom at: Join our Cloud HD Video Meeting

Join via Facebook Live at: Log into Facebook


----------

